# Wind Energy Can Power the Planet



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

I can't wait until the ecofreaks start pointing out that global use of windpower changes predominant wind patterns, endangering the environment...


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

They already kill migrating birds, bats, and winged hippies. Isn't that enough?


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Last I looked at the stats tall building killed more birds than anything else. The windmills kill birds garbage is just nonsense brought up by people against wind power. Most environmentalists I talk to understand that, I've never met any of these anti-wind eco freaks that some people pretend are so prevalent.


----------



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

IIRC, windows kill like 500 times the birds that windmills do. Its a non-issue as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

The first wind turbines killed a lot of birds

They were open latices with lots of places to perch, when the wind was low migrating birds stopped for a kip
When the wind got up the birds woke up and were a bit sleepy - the blades got a few!

Modern turbines have nowhere to perch - birds stay clear of operating turbines

Simple design changes made a factor of 100 reduction in bird deaths and even before that the numbers were not that high


----------



## aeroscott (Jan 5, 2008)

JRP3 said:


> Last I looked at the stats tall building killed more birds than anything else. The windmills kill birds garbage is just nonsense brought up by people against wind power. Most environmentalists I talk to understand that, I've never met any of these anti-wind eco freaks that some people pretend are so prevalent.


 A friends dad worked around Rush Limbo and his research teem doing the garden show( in Sacramento) . He said they would make up this bs . As I have heard Rush say many times "were just having fun here" . Then I'm watching tv and a guy ( part of a environmental group) who Rush had said was against wind generators , said that was ridicules and made no environmental sense . Oxycontin , what else could you expect!


----------



## aeroscott (Jan 5, 2008)

I've spent a good amount of time around wind generators and have never seen a dead bird . But I've seen dead birds on the side of the road on the way to the to the generators . THAT'S IT , the wind projects service vehicles are killing all the birds , where did I put that Oxycontin ! I'll give Rush a call .


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

JRP3 said:


> I've never met any of these anti-wind eco freaks that some people pretend are so prevalent.


Not just anti-wind, but anti everything good for the environment as a whole because it is harmful to the environment in some aspect, no matter how tiny or insignificant that is. You haven't met them because they're busy in court fighting all that is good in the world.

Wind power will mess up the flight patterns of birds, and prevent butterflies in SA from creating west coast breezes. 

Nuclear power will make all people and creatures grow extra eyes.

Solar panels in the desert will disrupt the lives of shade hating critters.

And then there's the obstructionists:

Your solar panels raise the value of my house, but I don't like how they look.

You can't build a wind farm off my coast because it's ruining .01 % of my beachfront view.


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

^^^^^^^^

What Ziggy said...


----------

